# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Etiketa alfabet ngjitese.

## benseven11

Nje tutorial per perdorimin e etiketave ngjitese alfabet.
Keto etiketa jane shume te vogla ne madhesi 8mmx8mm
Ka edhe modele etiketash pak me te medha 1cmx1cm.
Qellimi kryesor i ketyre etiketave si pulla katrore eshte
ngjitja e shkronjave mbi butonat ne tastjere ku shkronjat mbi butonat e tastjeres jane zbehur shume,jane zhdukur shkronjat mbi tastjere plotesisht ose pjeserisht.
Nje pamje e etiketave alfabet qe bleva sot dhe tastjeres
time qe i ishin fshire ca shkronja.Nga perdorimi disa shkronja ne tastjere jane fshire,nuk merret vesh cfare jane.Tastjera eshte llastik shume e mire,e ndjeshme dhe nuk ben zhurme,vetem disa shkronja jane zhdukur.Pakoja e shkronjave ka disa flete me shkronja.Mire eshte te blehet pako qe ka shkronja dhe numra bashke/Kjo pako qe bleva sot ishte pa numra,1$ shume lire,shkronjat jane shume te qarta te trasha ne sfond metalik flori me kontrast shume te mire.

----------


## benseven11

Si fillim identifikojme butonat pa shkronje siper te tastjeres per te marre vesh se kujt shkronje i perkasin. Figura poshte.Hapet notepadi,klik brenda notepadit nje here dhe shtyp ne butonin e tastjeres qe nuk ka shkronje siper.ne kete rast butoni identifikohet si shkronja A.Te aibuton do ngjisim shkronjen A.
Marrim fleten me etiketat e perthyejme pak dhe heqim shkronjen a,figura e dyte dhe e ngjisim mbi butonin e tastjeres figura e trete.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdohet ngjiten shkronjat e tjera  mbi butonat e tastjeres.Megjithse tastjera kishte  vetem 5 butona me shkronja te fshira,i mbulova gjithe shkronjat ne tastjere te duken bukur.

----------


## benseven11

Etiketat alfabet mund te perdoren edhe per gjera te tjera:
1.Per te identifikuar adaptore(charger) rryme per pajisje si adaptore celulari,adaptor dixhital kamera,adaptor skaneri,adptor printeri,adaptor dvd player.te gjithe kane nje tufe adaptoresh ne shtepi.Kjo tufe adaptoresh te ben konfuz pasi nuk mund te dallosh,per ke eshte ky adaptor dhe per ke eshte ky adaptori tjeter.
Ketu eshte nje pamje adaptoresh rryme dhe adaptore te vegjel per transferim materiali ne kompjuter nga pajisje si dixhital kamera dhe mp4 player.Jane te gjitha te zeza dhe nuk merret vesh e kujt eshte njera dhe e kujt tjetra.

----------


## benseven11

Provohet cdo adaptor se me cilen pajisje pershtatet dhe punon.Pastaj i fut inicial me etiketa alfabet.
Psh per mp4 player chargerit i ngjiten shkronjat MP(M-edia P-layer).Ne te ardhmen ky adaptor do identifikohet nga etiketa pa problem.
Adaptorit te dixhital kameres i ngjitet iniciali DK(D-ixhital K-amera).Adaptorit te celularit i ngjitet iniciali TEL dhe mjafton,ne te ardhmen merret vesh se per cfare eshte.

----------


## benseven11

Shume kujdes me adaptoret,chargerat e rrymes dhe cdo lloj kablli qe perdoret,elektrik apo data,kur ato jane ne perdorim.Kablli nuk duhet perthyhet fort prane terminaleve qe mund te shkaktoje keputjen e brendshme te telave,prishjen e kabllit dhe shume shume rrezik aksidentesh zjarri ne kabllo adaptoresh qe mbartin korrent. Dy figurat me poshte.Ne figuren e pare perkuljet e kabllit jane te buta dhe graduale.
ne rregull,keshtu duhet te jete.Ne figuren e dyte,perthyerja e linjes se kabllit eshte shume e forte ne kend te ngushte qe eshte e rrezikshme per prishjen e kabllit dhe rrezik aksidentesh.

----------


## benseven11

Pas etiketimit te adptoreve ato mbahen bashke ne nje mbajtese plastike ose kuti kartoni.

----------


## benseven11

Me shkronjat ngjitese alfabet mund ti vihet etikete kompjuterit jashte perballe mbi DVD drajv ku jepet me etiketat modeli i sakte i madherbordit.
Etiketa ne kompjuter mire eshte te vihet perpara ose anash qe te jete kollaj te shihet dhe lexohet pa e prekur kompjuterin ose levizur ate.Nuk duhen ngjitur etiketa mbrapa kompjuterit ose poshte kompjuterit per modelin e madherbordit.Nuk ka llogjike dhe eshte e sikletshme
per ta pare sipas rastit,kur kerkon drajvera.
Nje pamje kompjuteri me etikete qe jep modelin e madherbordit.

----------


## benseven11

Mund ti vihet etikete zarfave qe mbajne disqet per pjeset hardwerike si disqeve te printerit,skanerit,dixhital kameres,video kartes,kartes se zerit etj.Etiketa mbi zarf do pasqyroje modelin e sakte te pjeses hardwere.
Nje shembull figura poshte jep nje zarf disku me etikete ku jepet modeli i sakte i videokartes.Zarfi do mbaje diskun e video kartes.Kjo ka shume vlere per te rregulluar difekte dhe azhurnuar drajverat.

----------

